# Haggling price down, Good or BAD



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Anyone out there, we have just about nailed an Autotrail Apache 634U, with Cobra alarm,
Gaslow 2:11kg automatic, bike rack, status aerial upgrade to 530, additional 110 leisure battery and SOG system, £37,000.
Good or BAD, but we are happy 
   Don't understand how this ended up in the photography business


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Big Frank,
The agreements have just arrived this morning but hardly had time to take them in yet, just about done a deal on a van , me hope !!
Many thanks Frank


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Tucano - have moved this to Autotrail section - Ok for you?


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Perfect Thanks mike


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Tucano

ARE YOU HAPPY WITH THE DEAL

At the end of the day, thats all that matters.

There are people on here who may have got it for less, i'm sure there are also some who would have paid more.

After adding up the cost of the m/h & all the extras + fitting, are you paying the list price? 2 / 4 / 5 / 10 or even 15% less than list.

Only YOU can answer that question, if you have any doubts, the deal will still be there tomorrow, but there might be a better deal if you leave it till monday????
Tell the stealer (dealer) that your just waiting for another company to get back to you with their price. If they come back with a better deal & your very happy with, tell them you will get back to them after the w.e. You might get another call sat am with an improved offer.

Good luck & best wishes


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Deal*

Hi

I agree with Frank. You can go on looking for ever, you might get a van offered £100 less tomorrow - you might not. It is a bit like the Noel Edmonds quiz!

If you are happy with the deal, the van is your "perfect" model and you like the extras, then these are the crucial facts.

Russell


----------

